# WHERE IS THE OUTRAGE?!? 5 Children DEAD and multiple injured by School Bus Driver



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Where is the outrage from the liberal left? Multiple children are killed in a school bus crash in TN. Johnthony Walker was speeding and asked the if the children were "ready to die" right before the fatal wreck. 
Below is Johnthony Anthony, murderer of at least 5 innocent children and responsible for injuring many more.

DEAD is DEAD, doesn't matter if its a bus, a gun or a hammer, or an abortion...unless you are a liberal progressive twit then only DEAD by guns seem to matter. And then they only blame the gun and not the murdering evil person.

View attachment 30002

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/tenn-bus-driver-speed-limit-crash-article-1.2883285
Speeding school-bus driver to kids: ?Y?all ready to die??


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's ok, black privilege???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> It's ok, black privilege???


Yes Sir,

His mama said he was a good boy...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 30002
> 
> [/url]


Kinda Will2 like huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Kinda Will2 like huh?


Good observation A Watchman,

More importantly, in the article one parent comments on how he observed this idiot bus driver was a crappy driver yet he allowed his children to get back on the bus? WTF??

From the article;
_
But parents said they have long had concerns about Walker's driving. Craig Harris, a parent of two children who were on the bus, told ABC's "Good Morning America" that the bus driver sometimes drove too fast.

"There has been times where I've seen him going a little faster than he probably should be going," Harris said. He said his daughter and stepson were in shock and pain after the crash._


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Blacks killing blacks isn't an issue. Like in Chicago. But if that was a white driver, start up the riots.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Actually, I tend to hold my horses until I have all the facts. That's what trials are for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Actually, I tend to hold my horses until I have all the facts. That's what trials are for.


Innocent until proven guilty, I agree. But I think I did not adequately convey my point...

My point is that every stinkin' shooting where children are killed, the liberals and liberal media come out condemning the gun and suggesting we have more laws, more comprehensive background checks, common sense gun laws blah blah blah.

In this case you have 5 children DEAD. Who is condemning the bus? Who is protesting for adding safety measure like better seat belts on a school bus? Who in congress is suggesting we have more speeding laws or more background checks for school bus drivers? Who is talking about eliminating School Buses!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He will get off with something lite . They all do .


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

He looks normal to me..., only killed 5 children, they were probably standing up in the aisle when they weren't supposed to.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, I agree. But I think I did not adequately convey my point...
> 
> My point is that every stinkin' shooting where children are killed, the liberals and liberal media come out condemning the gun and suggesting we have more laws, more comprehensive background checks, common sense gun laws blah blah blah.
> 
> In this case you have 5 children DEAD. Who is condemning the bus? Who is protesting for adding safety measure like better seat belts on a school bus? Who in congress is suggesting we have more speeding laws or more background checks for school bus drivers? Who is talking about eliminating School Buses!


You don't understand the difference.

Parents know they need the bus to haul their chitlins off to skool. But they don't _want_ a gun. So they are more than happy to take our guns. But God forbid someone talk about taking away something *they* benefit from. That's a whole different story. Their mantra is to require everyone else to think, act and speak exactly like they do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No I do know the difference. Again, I was attempting to prove a point...and I get your point too as we are probably on the same page.

What I will counter with is that parents do not NEED the school bus to haul their children to school. Its just the easy way out because Mom and Dad are both working, or Dad and Mom are divorced so the bus is the convenient way to get to school, or Dad never married Mom and Mom's a crack whore and has to sleep in from her 20 dollar Johns last night. If more Mom's stayed home and more parents stayed married, school buses wouldn't be NEEDED.

Just an idea...



Back Pack Hack said:


> You don't understand the difference.
> 
> Parents know they need the bus to haul their chitlins off to skool. But they don't _want_ a gun. So they are more than happy to take our guns. But God forbid someone talk about taking away something *they* benefit from. That's a whole different story. Their mantra is to require everyone else to think, act and speak exactly like they do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> .......and I get your point too as we are probably on the same page...............


Oh, we're are on the same page. Singin' from the same hymnal. And in the same church!

Just like they don't want to ban cars when drunk drivers kill people when driving...... "Oh no! We can't do that! We need our cars!"


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

azrancher said:


> He looks normal to me..., only killed 5 children, they were probably standing up in the aisle when they weren't supposed to.
> 
> *Rancher*


You ain't right and yer slayin' me...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

He is black, free pass, bro!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rancher, That one's rough even for you. Kids are kids no matter who the parents are.

Still, without knowing more accidents happen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Still, without knowing more accidents happen.


But preliminary reports state this guy had a record of driving his bus faster than normal.

Kids are going to be kids. A person has to take that into account.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Where is the outrage? There isn't enough outrage to go around for all of these *LOCAL* incidents that happen in our own back yards and are selectively broadcast nationwide to push an agenda.

I shouldn't be reading about this in NE Texas .... I miss real newsworthy and professional news, local and national.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, I agree. But I think I did not adequately convey my point...
> 
> My point is that every stinkin' shooting where children are killed, the liberals and liberal media come out condemning the gun and suggesting we have more laws, more comprehensive background checks, common sense gun laws blah blah blah.
> 
> In this case you have 5 children DEAD. Who is condemning the bus? Who is protesting for adding safety measure like better seat belts on a school bus? Who in congress is suggesting we have more speeding laws or more background checks for school bus drivers? Who is talking about eliminating School Buses!


Actually Slippy has a valid point. This mope is only charged with Vehicular Homicide - not Premeditated Murder (Murder 1 in some areas) that can carry the death penalty. Veh Homicide is (here in VA ) is only a class 6 felony (1 to 5). If statement are you ready to die is correct this mope should face the death penalty


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy this is just another EF'd up puzzle piece in what you said awhile back and that
is the world has gone crazy puzzle!

We are rapidly fracturing, morals gone, respect gone, where do i stop? 

I hope Trump can kick start something and soon! 

My heart is heavy for those kids!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh trust me I was up there yesterday a little while after it happened they were gonna form a lynch mob. Typical of the media to worry more about BAD BAD TRUMP BEING MEAN TO REPORTSIES


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SBDLM

School Bus Driver Lives Matter


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> If statement are you ready to die is correct this mope should face the death penalty


If this statement is true then a bullet should pass unceremoniously threw his freakin head. If the parents had issues concerning the way this POS was driving why was there no push back or complaints? Why allow your kids to get on the same bus with the same driver day after day to get to school? While I feel badly for the kids and the families I have to question the parenting here.

To @Slippy 's point, where is the outrage? This was reported on once that I saw here in Houston. Had there been a white guy and a gun involved the BLM crowd would be stealing more TV's in protests and the gun grabbers would be demanding congress do something about the guns.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually Slippy has a valid point. This mope is only charged with Vehicular Homicide - not Premeditated Murder (Murder 1 in some areas) that can carry the death penalty. Veh Homicide is (here in VA ) is only a class 6 felony (1 to 5). If statement are you ready to die is correct this mope should face the death penalty


There will be extenuating circumstances and he'll be exonerated.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He will not be let off. His driving record was almost perfect and his criminal history as clean as a whistle. His BAC and tox screening came back clean in lightning fast turnaround (Kudos TBI!).

Most things have been ruled out. They will interview him and review the data from the bus. If he was speeding or otherwise reckless he will face vehicular homicide charges that will net 4 years behind bars, per death. Tennessee law. If he was mentally unstable and his defense lawyers can prove it?.......He may not be punished. Tough one to prove though. Let's give this man his due process.


----------

